# Topics > Space >  Space robots, OffWorld, Inc., Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OffWorld, Inc.

offworld.ai/masterplan

----------


## Airicist

This is how robots are helping human expansion | IE Space Talks & OffWorld

Jan 16, 2019




> Human migration to other planets could be just around the corner. Projects currently underway are pursuing a wide range of goals—from colonizing Mars to tapping asteroids as an energy source. A new space race is upon us. 
> 
> This time, however, the question is not who can get there first, but who can develop the right business model.
> 
>  In this conversation with William Dávila, Head of Corporate Relations at IE Business School, OffWorld co-founder James Murray argues that space exploration must yield tangible benefits for our planet.
> 
> "With the technology currently available, mineral extraction is a relatively simple activity. The difficulty depends largely on where you decide to go—to the lunar surface, or to a particular asteroid. There are many different types of asteroids. Some contain volatiles such as water. Some are pure metal. Others are like a desert—full of sand. Ultimately, the technique used will depend on the specifics of the mission", says James Murray.

----------


## Airicist

Interview with Alicia Kavelaars, Co-Founder and CTO, OffWorld and Sonja Ried, OMGitsfirefoxx

Aug 1, 2019

This interview took place at the Deep Reinforcement Learning Summit in San Francisco this June, 2019. 




> Alicia is Co-Founder and Chief Technology Officer at OffWorld Inc. She brings over 15 years of experience in the aerospace industry developing and successfully launching systems for NASA, NOAA and the Telecommunications industry. In 2015, Alicia made the jump to New Space to work on cutting edge innovation programs. In her tenure at OffWorld, Alicia has led the development of AI based rugged robots that will be deployed in one of the most extreme environments on Earth as a precursor to swarm robotic space operations: deep underground mines. Alicia holds a MSc. and PhD from Stanford University and a BSc. in Theoretical Physics from UAM, Spain.
> Sonja Reid is a gaming and tech personality - with an honor in Forbes 30 under 30, as well as a Guinness World Record title for most followed female streamer. An interest in AI, VR & gaming technologies has lead her to host and interview at conventions such as SXSW, E3, IDF, CES & more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "OffWorld's Smart Robots could Swarm Solar System to Help Astronauts and Settlers"

by Elizabeth Howell 
November 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet OffWorld, the startup that wants to mine the moon with a swarm of robots"

by Luke Dormehl
November 14, 2019

----------

